# Electrical Issues?



## andrew2214 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey all,

These past 2 weeks I have noticed that my 16.5 has had little to no sound sometimes coming out of the drivers speaker. While this is happening, if I turn on my turn signals, the clicking noise that the signals make is very faint. Its very annoying.. has anyone else had this issue before or heard of it? The sound kind of works when it wants to, sometimes I turn the car 4-5 times a day it might work 2 of those times, then other days it works everytime, between this and constant o2 sensor issues, this car has had its fair share of issues. Hope someone can help!

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like a blown speaker. The car uses the driver's side front door speaker for the various chimes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like a problem with the radio somewhere. It doubles as the car's sound card, so a bad driver's side is going to affect the clicks and chimes.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes! I had the same issue several months ago on my 2017 LS. Dealer replaced the "faulty speaker". This week it started happening once again, so I'm guessing something must be bad with the audio unit itself. I just posted a thread about this issue :

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/235987-driver-door-speaker-problems.html


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Want to confirm if it's the speaker or not? Here's two ways.

#1. Swap the left and right door speakers temporarily. *lots of work

#2. Disconnect the ground cable at the battery for a couple seconds and reconnect it. Go test the sound levels again.

Did it stay the same? Chances are the speakers blown.

Did it go back to normal? Chances are a module needs a programming update *if one is available*

Sometimes simply pulling the battery cable off and letting the whole car makes little gremlins go back in the closet for a while.


----------

